# Seeking Work/Home in Las Vegas



## Xentah (Apr 18, 2021)

I am a highly skilled Marketing Professional, living that digital nomad life with moderate success. Vegan, social-entrepreneur, and activist. I have wanted to move to Vegas for something like 7 years now, and *finally about to achieve that goal*.

My company is doing well and I am currently living that tiny home life in a stationary RV (It's a 2017 so it's actually posh as fuck). Unfortunately the landlord isn't willing to let me move it or problem would be solved.

I love this life, but my romantic/business partner not so much. She is a itty bitty 20 year old that is not accustomed to nomad living, and far too trusting and naive for gutter-punk living. However we make a great team, and neither of us mind traveling. We are in the adult industry and our brand(s) are doing well.

I am seeking Mixed Zoning office/dormitory living as I feel this might be the perfect middle ground. Our budget is around $1,000 p/m, and for that or less hope to get a small office; ideally with space we can squat in if need be. I envision a 3 room office with small kitchen and bathroom.

*Anyone know a really cool landlord in Vegas* that owns some commercial buildings and/or has property in mixed use zoning areas? I have done a lot of research on this, and not exactly finding what I am seeking.

Apartment complex living isn't really an option for us (being in the adult industry and nomads, we don't exactly have the typical work/employment/residency history that is expected), and we require at least a basic office location to meet with potential talent and other industry professionals.

Yes what we do for business is legal, and I don't mean legal where brothels are legal. Think cam modeling and professional porn productions.

Open to sub-letting options. Not willing to compromise safety too much.


----------



## RogueBubbles (Oct 28, 2021)

Curious - if you all are still on this site - Did you ever find an arrangement like this? I'm in Las Vegas now, currently staying with friends, but the kind of work I do is incompatible with their family life (in in the same industry you mention) and a rad studio space would give me the power to stack some cash for camping this winter! 

cheers, 
Bubbles


----------

